# Obama Unveils 23 Executive Orders on Gun*Control. Signed!



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

We will update what these orders are and provide a link to them when available.


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

people kill people when will this country get this in their heads....


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Today, the President is announcing that he and the administration will:

1. Issue a Presidential Memorandum to require federal agencies to make relevant data available to the federal background check system.

2. Address unnecessary legal barriers, particularly relating to the Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act, that may prevent states from making information available to the background check system.

3. Improve incentives for states to share information with the background check system.

4. Direct the Attorney General to review categories of individuals prohibited from having a gun to make sure dangerous people are not slipping through the cracks.

5. Propose rulemaking to give law enforcement the ability to run a full background check on an individual before returning a seized gun.

6. Publish a letter from ATF to federally licensed gun dealers providing guidance on how to run background checks for private sellers.

7. Launch a national safe and responsible gun ownership campaign.

8. Review safety standards for gun locks and gun safes (Consumer Product Safety Commission).

9. Issue a Presidential Memorandum to require federal law enforcement to trace guns recovered in criminal investigations.

10. Release a DOJ report analyzing information on lost and stolen guns and make it widely available to law enforcement.

11. Nominate an ATF director.

12. Provide law enforcement, first responders, and school officials with proper 
training for active shooter situations.

13. Maximize enforcement efforts to prevent gun violence and prosecute gun crime.

14. Issue a Presidential Memorandum directing the Centers for Disease Control to research the causes and prevention of gun violence.

15. Direct the Attorney General to issue a report on the availability and most effective use of new gun safety technologies and challenge the private sector to develop innovative technologies.

16. Clarify that the Affordable Care Act does not prohibit doctors asking their patients about guns in their homes.

17. Release a letter to health care providers clarifying that no federal law prohibits them from reporting threats of violence to law enforcement authorities.

18. Provide incentives for schools to hire school resource officers.

19. Develop model emergency response plans for schools, houses of worship and institutions of higher education.

20. Release a letter to state health officials clarifying the scope of mental health services that Medicaid plans must cover.

21. Finalize regulations clarifying essential health benefits and parity requirements within ACA exchanges.

22. Commit to finalizing mental health parity regulations.

23. Launch a national dialogue led by Secretaries Sebelius and Duncan on mental health.


----------



## Colorado_Dave (May 11, 2009)

Here is a video of obama's last "executive order" - PS. Guantanamo Bay is still open, as it should be...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32ePb4X6JNQ


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Hire SRO's??? Gee that might be one of the first smart things I've seen him suggest.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Just seen a small clip where he references the gun Violence in Chicago as a reason for the assault weapon ban


----------



## fredbear (Apr 18, 2005)

its a shame how this president can so easily use the bodies of the victims of sandy hook as a soap box to stand on to preach to us about how we need to give up our rights


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't see anything in that list that mentions taking guns away from responsible owners.

Just a note, I'm 100% for allowing mentally capable people to own any and all firearms.


----------

